# Undersized Entry Unit



## Ken_K (May 14, 2021)

My son just bought a house and wants to replace the entry unit (single door with side lights) and a double door unit. He says the present unit measures 67 1/2" wide between the edges of the bricks on each side. The new unit he purchased is only 60 1/2" wide. I'm planning on adding a couple of 2x4's on each side to pad the opening but have no idea how to trim the 3 1/2" between the side jambs and brick. The inside is trimmed with fluted casing so maybe that can be accommodated.
Any ideas would be welcome.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think about all you can do is make some really wide brick molding. If it's painted find as clear 2x4's as you can find and surface them to 1" thick and route a bead on the edge. If it's stained get the same wood the door is made out of to fabricate it.


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

Can he return the door for something closer to the RO? 

Otherwise just trim it out with whatever matches. I prefer pvc myself.


----------



## Ken_K (May 14, 2021)

Thanks Steve and Jar for the replies. The unit he purchased is the closest match to the RO (but not very close!). Until he takes possession of the house and we can rip the existing trim off we're still working with estimated measurements. Right now we're leaning towards putting a 1/2" x ~ 3 1/2" piece of PVC from the jamb edge to the brick and then putting the standard brick mold on top of that with the outside edge of the brick mold touching the bricks.


----------

